
How we grew revenues by 18% per week for 52 weeks - saliahmed
https://medium.com/@syedaliahmed/how-we-grew-revenues-by-18-per-week-for-52-weeks-d9490187f381#.q63qmb9r2
======
DrScump

      revenues growing at 18% avg. per week (78% per month) 
    

An increase of 78% per week would be 93+% per month.

